# Single spinal injection for POPM



## missyah20 (May 7, 2010)

Our provider is doing a single spinal injection for POPM for a procedure.  We have billed code 62311-59 for this and then the provider will go back and check the patient the day after surgery for post-op pain.  What code would you use to bill this visit?


----------



## dwaldman (May 7, 2010)

01996 Daily hospital management of epidural or subarachnoid continuous drug administration

The above code would not work for your situation because you stated there was a single injection. If the physician is doing a follow up visit if this is for an inpatient you could use 99231-99233. You would want to check the carrier's guidelines for POPM visits.


----------



## missyah20 (May 7, 2010)

These denials are for WPS Medicare.  We have been billing with code 99231.  Do you think we can bill this code with a 24 modifier?  I don't want to start billing something incorrectly. 

I know that for continous nerve blocks for WPS you can bill your post-op pain days codes with a 24 modifier.


----------



## dwaldman (May 10, 2010)

The only time I would see the 24 modifier needed if the physician who performed the procedure and the anesthesiologist were of the same group and same speciality.


----------

